# Cracking transfers on ribbed tanks



## bubstshirts (Mar 29, 2008)

I have been trying to heat press stock transfers (from Pro World) on ribbed tank tops (American Apparel Boy Beater Tank). At first the shirt looks great but as soon as it is stretched the inage stretches and cracks with the ribbing of the tank top and it makes the shirt look worn and old. I can't in good faith sell a shirt to someone knowing that as soon as they put it on its going to get completely distorted and worn looking. There are some transfers that hold up against the ribbing, but I feel like everytime I do it I am taking a chance. Is there any sort of technique to heat pressing tranfers onto ribbed surfaces or is it just something to be avoided. The ribbed tanks are one of the most popular items so I would really like to find some way of making this work. Thanks.


----------



## 3rdfunk (Jul 8, 2008)

bubstshirts said:


> I have been trying to heat press stock transfers (from Pro World) on ribbed tank tops (American Apparel Boy Beater Tank). At first the shirt looks great but as soon as it is stretched the inage stretches and cracks with the ribbing of the tank top and it makes the shirt look worn and old. I can't in good faith sell a shirt to someone knowing that as soon as they put it on its going to get completely distorted and worn looking. There are some transfers that hold up against the ribbing, but I feel like everytime I do it I am taking a chance. Is there any sort of technique to heat pressing tranfers onto ribbed surfaces or is it just something to be avoided. The ribbed tanks are one of the most popular items so I would really like to find some way of making this work. Thanks.



I'm new to the game...but would it help to stretch the ribbed shirt slightly prior to applying the transfer?


----------



## bubstshirts (Mar 29, 2008)

3rdfunk said:


> I'm new to the game...but would it help to stretch the ribbed shirt slightly prior to applying the transfer?[/quote
> 
> I have thought of that, but have not tried it. I guess it is worth a try to see what happens!


----------



## aoshi1 (Jul 10, 2008)

Let us know if it works, this is a good topic.


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

When you stretch the image and shirt while hot the image and shirt will end up puckered. I struggle with the stretchy womens fabrics as well. I don't think you can find a happy medium with the Pro World Transfers. I use DuraCotton heat transfer paper and I have some success by pre-stretching, press and immediately stretch while hot, purposefully peeling the design apart so it separates with some of the design on each "rib" then I repress to push more of the design into the ribbing, pull again and sometimes I do a third press to alleviate the puckering. I find the ribbed and stretchy shirts very challenging (esp. beater tanks!). I wish the gals would be happy with plain old Gildans I would love to know what others have done about the stretchy fabrics, some of the Pro World transfers are pretty thick and don't think they would work well at all.


----------



## bubstshirts (Mar 29, 2008)

stuffnthingz said:


> When you stretch the image and shirt while hot the image and shirt will end up puckered. I struggle with the stretchy womens fabrics as well. I don't think you can find a happy medium with the Pro World Transfers. I use DuraCotton heat transfer paper and I have some success by pre-stretching, press and immediately stretch while hot, purposefully peeling the design apart so it separates with some of the design on each "rib" then I repress to push more of the design into the ribbing, pull again and sometimes I do a third press to alleviate the puckering. I find the ribbed and stretchy shirts very challenging (esp. beater tanks!). I wish the gals would be happy with plain old Gildans I would love to know what others have done about the stretchy fabrics, some of the Pro World transfers are pretty thick and don't think they would work well at all.


 
Thanks for the idea I'm going to have to try that technique. I wish there was some type of alternative that was as popular as the ribbed tanks, I know that I myself prefer them, but I don't feel good about putting my name on something that looks worn out. I tried to fool myself into thinking it looked vintagey, but no it just looks crappy!!


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

I just finished a big order with the stretchy tanks, I will take one and put it on a mannequin and snap a pic of it so you can see the end result. Ultimately I know how good the image will look will depend on the wearers "size"


----------



## bubstshirts (Mar 29, 2008)

stuffnthingz said:


> I just finished a big order with the stretchy tanks, I will take one and put it on a mannequin and snap a pic of it so you can see the end result. Ultimately I know how good the image will look will depend on the wearers "size"


 
Yeah that would be great i would love to see the end result!


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

You can try a couple of things:

1. Stretch the shirt before you press. They'll look funny on the rack but will be ok when worn. "Funny on the rack" is better than "cracked and unsellable in my book".

2. Switch to a transfer that's got some stretch to it. Elastoflex from ACE or superstretch from tdot might work out for you.

3. Don't let the more well endowed ladies squeeze into sizes that are too small for them (easier said than done, I know).


----------



## aoshi1 (Jul 10, 2008)

So many different angles to think about going into this. Some of the tips mentioned here I had never even thought of. I guess it makes sens that if the garment is stretched prior to pressing, the result would be puckered, and then you have the customers size that goes into the equation....happy headaches I suppose, lol. Great info guys.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Does it really matter that the shirt is puckered? The main thing is it look right when it is worn. How about using a teflon pillow that is wider than the shirt that will stretch the shirt wide enough so that the material between the ribs will be exposed to the heat transfer.

I have a customer that wanted ribbed shirts emboridered for his waitresses. I did not want to take the job but he insisted to try it anyway. I explained to him that if I embroidered the shirts when relaxed the shirts will rip when the person wears it. So I suggested that I stretch it. I stretched the shirt using corrugated carboard board one and a half as wide as the shirt. Hooped it and embroidered it that way. Handed the shirts to him. The next day he called and told me that everything worked OK.

My point is the shirts looked puckered when I delivered them and they were OK when worn.


----------



## bubstshirts (Mar 29, 2008)

I actually did some research last night and found a few different types of non ribbed tanks (American Apparel) that look similar to the ribbed versions. Not as many colors available but the fit and style are almost identical of course minus the ribbing. I am still determined to make the ribbing work though ha!


----------



## 3rdfunk (Jul 8, 2008)

Lnfortun said:


> Does it really matter that the shirt is puckered? The main thing is it look right when it is worn. How about using a teflon pillow that is wider than the shirt that will stretch the shirt wide enough so that the material between the ribs will be exposed to the heat transfer.
> 
> I have a customer that wanted ribbed shirts emboridered for his waitresses. I did not want to take the job but he insisted to try it anyway. I explained to him that if I embroidered the shirts when relaxed the shirts will rip when the person wears it. So I suggested that I stretch it. I stretched the shirt using corrugated carboard board one and a half as wide as the shirt. Hooped it and embroidered it that way. Handed the shirts to him. The next day he called and told me that everything worked OK.
> 
> My point is the shirts looked puckered when I delivered them and they were OK when worn.



Well that's what I was wondering. I was thinking that you would care more about how it looks when the garment is being worn.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

In order for the shirt to look good in the long run and last well as in no cracking or coming up.. I think you need to have a stretchy transfer.. Im going to do some experimenting with some of the imprintables stuff today with my roland..
Ill let ya all know..
I know i can make transfers that work really well on white with the clear from impressions.. .. gonna do some testing with the opaque today.
sue


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

mystysue said:


> In order for the shirt to look good in the long run and last well as in no cracking or coming up.. I think you need to have a stretchy transfer.. Im going to do some experimenting with some of the imprintables stuff today with my roland..
> Ill let ya all know..
> I know i can make transfers that work really well on white with the clear from impressions.. .. gonna do some testing with the opaque today.
> sue


You mind my asking which opaque are you going to test? I am always looking for stuff to try.

Thanks.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

the opaque from imprintables for the versacamm printer.. i forget what its called lol


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

We avoid ribbed tanks with any transfers.


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

ok here are pics of the ribbed tank job I just finished up. The customer loved them. They understood why there would be white in between each rib. I also showed them a sample shirt I did that I hadn't "stretched" and re pressed and they saw the cracking first hand. You can see the lettering is more "stretched" than the oval. My technique is to press, peel very hot, stretch and repress with teflon peel very hot re-stretch. if very "puckered" I would do a third press and not re-stretch. These particular tanks were heavy enough there was no puckering, but the 4.5 oz scoop t's puckered because of the very fine fabric. The transfer paper used was DuraCotton HT printed on an Okidata 5800.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

None the less, if the customer approves with cracking then it would not become an issue. It would be nice if every customer is like that.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> We avoid ribbed tanks with any transfers.


do you use opaque transfers....if yes...which one do you like the best?


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

stuffnthingz said:


> ok here are pics of the ribbed tank job I just finished up. The customer loved them. They understood why there would be white in between each rib. I also showed them a sample shirt I did that I hadn't "stretched" and re pressed and they saw the cracking first hand. You can see the lettering is more "stretched" than the oval. My technique is to press, peel very hot, stretch and repress with teflon peel very hot re-stretch. if very "puckered" I would do a third press and not re-stretch. These particular tanks were heavy enough there was no puckering, but the 4.5 oz scoop t's puckered because of the very fine fabric. The transfer paper used was DuraCotton HT printed on an Okidata 5800.


were these 1x1 baby rib?(like some of the Bella shirts)
Or the 2x2 rib?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

ashamutt said:


> do you use opaque transfers....if yes...which one do you like the best?


I use opaque plastisol transfers for lites and darks.


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

the tanks were 1x1s


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

That reminds me of the Bella female teenage ribbed shirt that I did a while back. It cracked and I felt guilty giving them to the customer that way. I was relieved that the teens did not mind having the shirts that way. I could have stretched the shirts and then pressed the transfers that way. But I already pressed one with shirt relaxed before I noticed it. I only had enough shirts. It would have been awkward with one cracked and the rest looked decent.

I lucked out with that order. I have not taken orders with ribbed shirt using heat transfer since then. I did some embroidery though.


----------



## suew (Jun 12, 2006)

There are transfers specifically designed to stretch; Transfer Express has two Elasti Prints and Digi Prints. Both are made for ribbed t's and tight fit performance apparel


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

suew said:


> There are transfers specifically designed to stretch; Transfer Express has two Elasti Prints and Digi Prints. Both are made for ribbed t's and tight fit performance apparel


That is not going to work for one offs though. It can get expensive buying a minimum and absorb the cost of the unsed transfers. The price is also is high for small quantity order.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Lnfortun said:


> That is not going to work for one offs though. It can get expensive buying a minimum and absorb the cost of the unsed transfers. The price is also is high for small quantity order.


VERY EXPENSIVE!!!

Transferexpress wanted 11.00 each for 8x10 full color photo transfers!! ouch!

I would have to order a BUNCH, 100+ ,for the price to go down!!!!
TOO MUCH!!!


----------



## bajekml (May 5, 2008)

I experimented with one of my wife's old ribbed tanks using a Dowling Graphics plastisol transfer and the standard 375 degrees and regular tee pressure. It came out great though the resolution is not as clear as on a smooth tee. It has stood up to multiple washings, hasn't cracked or anything. My wife likes it, but asked me not to put fish pictures on all of her clothes.


----------

